# Senco DS202 14v



## gradilonec (Apr 25, 2014)

Did a quick search and didn't find anything. Anyone have experience with this gun? Looking to get an auto feeder to use until the hilti sd 5000 a22 is released in the US


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Never tried the Senco, but have been using Makita for quite a few years and am very happy. 

http://www.makita.com.au/product-page/item/bfr450rfex-18v-lxt-mobile-auto-feed-screwdriver


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gradilonec said:


> Looking to get an auto feeder to use until the hilti sd 5000 a22 is released in the US


it's already on the market

http://www.hilti.com/holcom/page/module/product/prca_catnavigation.jsf?lang=en&nodeId=-13936


----------



## gradilonec (Apr 25, 2014)

Tried that link..it didn't work. And when I go on us.hilti.com. it isnt able to be added to cart?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

sorry about link

I don't know what is happening ... hilti has good customer service so I suggest you to give them a call or another option is ebay


----------

